# Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!



## nureinangler (12. August 2011)

Guten Tag, mir ist vor kurzem eine mittelpreisige 5-teilige Teleskop-Angelrute mit einem Auswurfgewicht von 15-40gr am mittleren Rohrstück gebrochen, beim Versuch eine 2,6kg Bachforelle zu fangen.

Letzlich konnt ich das gute Stück zwar noch erwischen jedoch war die Angel hin, 2 Tage nachdem sie angekommen war^^.

Nun meine Frage worin besteht der Nachteil einer Angel mit einem Auswurfgewicht von bspw. 150gr wenn man damit auch Forellen fischen will?

Gäb es dann Probleme mit zu leichten Ködern, ergo. geringe Auswurfweite?
Habe vor dem Bruch mitbekommen wie jemand mit einer "Black-Cat Fun Stick" einen außergewöhnlichen Drill hinbekommen bei der die Rute fast eine  U-Form angenommen hat.
Und da sie nicht zu teuer ist, überlegte ich mir mal "was stabileres" zuzulegen.


Auf eine schnelle Antwort diesbezüglich würde ich mich freuen 


LG


----------



## Tim1983 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Hey,
es muss nicht daran liegen das die Rute schlecht ist nur weil sie gebrochen ist. Es kann auch sein das es ein Materialfehler ist oder die Rute irgendwo mal evtl. beim Transport usw. einen Schlag abbekommen hat. Jetzt eine Wallerrute zu kaufen und damit auf Forellen zu angeln ist nicht die beste Lösung. Schick die Rute zurück und hol Dir am besten eine andere Rute mit dem WG was die jetzige kaputte Rute hat, Du kannst es ja auch mal mit einer Steckrute versuchen wenn Du damit keine Transportprobleme bekommst.


----------



## pangea (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Hallo

Mit einer 150g Rute auf forellen ist wie mit einer Pump Gun auf Taubern schiessen, dass kann nix !
1.: Du wirst mit einer solchen Rute nicht die forellentypischen Köder werfen können.
2.: Der Drill wird sich als eher sehr unlustig erweisen, wenn du überhaupt 3.: die Bisse mitbekommst.

Eine 150g Rute kann mann, wenn die Qualität passt auch zum fischen auf Waller hernehmen, der spielt aber kräftetechnisch in einer ganz anderen Liga wie Forelle / Barsch und Co.

Ich persönlich fische mit 40 g Ruten auf Hecht, wenn es die Köder und das wasser zulassen und habe auch schon einige Hänger über die Rute gelöst bekommen, ohne diese zu Kleinholz zu verarbeiten .
Es war entweder ein Handhabungsfehler beim Werfen oder im Drill der diesen Bruch hervorgerufen hat, beziehungsweise kann es auch ein Produktionsfehler im Material gewesen sein .

Grüsse aus Graz
Georg


----------



## Meister_Eder (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Wahrscheinlich wird es an der felenden qualität der Rute liegen. Ich zum Beispil habe hier eine Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 5-20gr stehen, ihr whares Wurfgewicht liegt bei ca. bis 15gr
Ein 25er Barsch ist macht einen Heidenspaß! Da ist ein 50er Hecht an der 40gr Rute ein Witz.
Weiter kenne ich Leute die angeln auf Bachforellen mit 8gr Ruten, sicherlich schon sehr heikel.

Aber was heißt das für dich?
Auf keinen Fall eine schwerere Rute, und gewiss lieber eine Steckrute. Wenn die Ruten keine Stöße (umfallen, runterfallen, gegen auto schlagen etc.)  abbekommen, und entsprechend gepflegt werden, wird eine Rute niemals brechen, es sei denn Verarbeitungsfehler. Bei Teleruten ist das eine andere Sache, die sind oft von so minderer Qualität, das ärger vorpogrammiert ist.
Weiter ist es beim angeln auch imemr wichtig das die Bremse der Rolle richtig eingestellt ist, nähmlich imemr so, das der Fisch Schnur nehmen kann, bevor der Haken ausschlitz, oder die Knoten oder die Schnur gesprengt wird.

Wenn du mir deine Köder, Zielfische, und finanzielle gegebenheiten nenen würdest, könnte ich dir sicher eine gute Spinnrute empehlen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Ein Rutenbruch kann immer vorkommen. Sind es keine Materialfehler, sind es oft Bedienerfehler. Zum Beispiel: nicht vollständig ausgezogene Segmente einer Teleskoprute, oder Hänger lösen über die Rute.
Einen großen Fisch kann man selbst mit einer leichten Rute fangen, dauert nur ein wenig länger.

Die "Nachteile" einer stärkeren Rute hast Du ja schon selbst genannt. Das eingesetzte Ködergewicht bestimmt eigentlich die Stärke der Rute. Die zu befischende Fischart ist da nicht ganz so Ausschlag gebend.

Warum unbedingt Teleskoprute. Außer dem Transportvorteil hat sie gegenüber einer Steckrute mehr Nach- als Vorteile. Jedenfalls im unteren und mittleren Preissegment.


----------



## nureinangler (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Also preislich sollts bis 90€ sein, nicht höher.
Die Teleskoprute hab ich zudem "repariert" indem ich die Öse über der Bruchstelle mit dem Heißluftgerät abgemacht habe, danach das dickere noch intakte Endstück mit dem dremel kurzgestützt und am oberen dünneren Teil per Epoxykleber befestigt...

Hält soweit bombenfest, ist halt 20cm kürzer.
Somit wäre die Transportlänge nicht entscheident, da ich die reparierte weiterhin verwenden will, aber mir dennoch Gedanken über eine neue stabilere Steckrute mache.


----------



## Meister_Eder (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

90€ ist doch für ein Einsgteiger ein Wort, dafür kriegt man schon was feines. Möchtest du gleich eine komplett neue Combo, oder nur eine Rute?
 Mit welchen Ködern angelst du, und an welchen Gewässertypen? Irgendwelche Vorlieben zur Rutenlänge?


----------



## nureinangler (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*



Meister_Eder schrieb:


> 90€ ist doch für ein Einsgteiger ein Wort, dafür kriegt man schon was feines. Möchtest du gleich eine komplett neue Combo, oder nur eine Rute?
> Mit welchen Ködern angelst du, und an welchen Gewässertypen? Irgendwelche Vorlieben zur Rutenlänge?


 
Nur eine Rute!


Köder:
Im Grunde ist vieles dabei, Wobbler wie auch der gute alte Tauwurm, oder Spinner.

Gewässer: Mittelgroße Seen und tiefere Flüsse.

Rutenlänge: 2,10 bis max. 2,40. (lieber 2,10m)

Zudem würd ich wollen, dass ich damit bedenkenlos Hechte und Aale angeln könnte, ohne Angst vor einem Bruch bei normalen Drill zu haben.

Lg.


----------



## Meister_Eder (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Wenn du Ansitzangeln mit dem Tauwurm machst, ob nun Pose oder Grund, dann solltest du auf die TeleRute zurückgreifen. Es gibt viele moderne und fängige Techniken, wie das Dropshot (http://www.drop-shot.de/drop-shot-mainmenu-29) die eigentlich für Gummis (also Kunstköder) sind, mit denen man aber aus super aktiv mit Naturködern wie Tauwurm und kleine Köderfische angeln kann. Ähnlich kann man auch das Texasrig (http://www.drop-shot.de/finesse-rigs-mainmenu-37/montage-mainmenu-39/44-texas-rig) und Carolinarig (http://www.drop-shot.de/finesse-rigs-mainmenu-37/montage-mainmenu-39/45-carolina-rig) zum Naturköderangeln benutzen.

Mit einer Combo meine ich noch eine Rolle (mit Schnur??) dazu...
Empfehlen kann ich also für diese modernen Techniken, sowie Spinner und Wobbler ganz klar die WFT Penzill, hier aber aufpassen!
Es gibt diese für Multirollen, und für die normalen Stationärrollen. Weiter gibt es viele versch. Teilungsmöglichkeiten, oder eben gar keine Teilungsmöglichkeit.
Hier wäre eine interssante Rute. http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=24656 Das Wurfgewicht ist viel zu gering angegeben, dh. ihr echtes Wurfgewicht liegt vllt. bei 5-25gr, was eine klassische Allroundrute zum Spinnfischen (aktiven angeln) auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Forelle entspricht. Wobei man natürlich keine 15cm Gummis mit ihr werfen sollte. 

Eine weitere zu empfelende Rute ist die Elite Spin von Mitchell. Auch sie ist sehr straff, dh. im Gegensatz zu ihr sind viele Ruten sehr weich, diese nicht. Man könnet auch stramm sagen. Deshlab könnte man hier das wurfgewicht wieder etwas höher angeben. Zur Auswahl kämen wohl die ersten beiden. http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Mitchell-Elite-Spin_1224.html?refID=1

Eine Rute die ehr weich ist, fast schon schwabbelt, ist die pezon et michel Redoutable Bass. (http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/pezonmichelredoutablebass180l-p-4209.html), zur Auswahl käme wohl die Bass 210M oder Bass 210 MH. Sowohl die straffen, als auch die weichen Ruten haben ihre Vorzüge. Die Vorzüge der Weichen liegen auf der Hand, auf geringe Entfernung genaues werfen und genrelle leichtes werfen, weiter verzeihen sie es einen, wenn sie mal umfallen, sie brechen nicht sofort, weiter hat man weniger Aussteiger bei Barschen. Die Vorteile der straffen, weites werfen, sehr guter Kontakt zum Köder und gute Bisserkennung, grade bei Zandern und co. machen sich diese auch gut, da sie im Drill starke Spannung zum harten Zandermaul aufbauen.

Mit entsprechender Sorgfalt, und eingestellter Bremse, wird keine dieser  Ruten im Drill brechen, auch nicht bei einem Meterhecht. Das ist dann  die aufgabe der Rollenbremse!


bei Fragen, fragen!


----------



## nureinangler (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Momentan sagt mir die  "Mitchell Elite Spin 2,18m" am ehesten zu, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich eine so stramme Rute haben will.
Andererseits habe ich daheim noch eine 1,80m Glasfaser Steckrute aus den 90ern die noch keine blanks hatte, und aus full-fibre bestand und seeeehr schwabelig ist, und wenn die Pezon auch nur annährend in die richtung geht wäre sie nix für mich.

Und die erste liegt leider über dem Budget, zumindest in der angestrebten Größe.
Und die nächst kleinere hat eine wirklich (un-)schöne Transportgröße (ich weiß ich sagte diese sei irrelevant aber es sollten schon max. 1,10m sein).

Wäre es zudem möglich mehr über das Wurfverhalten von der Mitchell, aber insbesondere der Penzill, zu erfahren?
Und zum Buget, die Angelrute sollte inkl. Versand nicht 90€ überschreiten, und Rolle sowie Schnur ist vorhanden, es ist also wirklich nur die Rute OHNE Zubehör gesucht.

LG


----------



## Meister_Eder (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Ja, das sind schon Ruten. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich sie absolute geil. Ein wahres Erlebnis mit denen zu angeln, effektiv ist es nicht, aber man kann sich nicht "satt "drillen"". Leider ist meine Schrott  ...
Aber ich kann dir Versichern das die Pezon et Michel nicht so schwabbelig ist!!! Dennoch schwabbelig genug 
Sie wirds sich aber genug aufladen, um gut werfen zu können, der Drill wird auch ein Spaß, vllt. solltest du hier zu 40gr Rute wenden.

Über die Penzill kann man hier sehr viel Erfahren
http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=16554/highlight=penzill.html

Ansonsten fuchs dir mach mit der suchfunktion (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php) durchs Forum, wenn dann noch Fragen offen bleiben, stelle sie


----------



## Meister_Eder (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Wie schauts aus?


----------



## nureinangler (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Ich schätze ich werde mir die Mitchell Elite-Spin die Tage in einem Angelladen angucken, aber zuerst warte ich noch ab 

Zudem hab ich die "*Mitchell Rute, Elite Spin 732H 14-40"* für 75€ gefunden, versand bereits inbegriffen  

Somit wärs ein echtes schnäppchen, zudem scheint sie auch ziemlich stabil zu sein, laut dem was man im englischsprachigen threads findet.


LG.

(Ihr könnt dennoch weitere empfehlen, falls es da noch einen ultimativen tipp geben sollte)


----------



## strawinski (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

also ich habe teleruten wegen fahrrad so um die 60 euro rum und muß sagen, obwohl ich vorher auch skeptisch war...es ist heutzutage ne feine sache was man damit alles rausziehen kann...die fetten knüppel braucht man nur beim wallerangeln..selbst mittlere karpfen kriege ich raus


----------



## Meister_Eder (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*



strawinski schrieb:


> also ich habe teleruten wegen fahrrad so um die 60 euro rum und muß sagen, obwohl ich vorher auch skeptisch war...es ist heutzutage ne feine sache was man damit alles rausziehen kann...die fetten knüppel braucht man nur beim wallerangeln..selbst mittlere karpfen kriege ich raus


Und ich kenne Leute die nehmen 2m Lange, einteilige Ruten, mit dem Fahrrad mit.
Der einzige Vorteil einer Tele ist die Transporlänge!!! Und ich bin zu 90% mit dme Rad unterwegs, und ich hab gleich 2 Ruten von 2m, die 2 teilig sind. Das ist kein Problem.
Eine 60€ Tele wird niemals mit einer 60€ Steckrute mithalten. Schade aber das durch falsche Beratung in Läden, und solche missverständlichn Beiträge, die meisten Einsteiger zu Teleruten greifen. Im Endeffekt kaufen die, die weitermachen soweiso Steckruten, Tele ist dann in den meisten Fällen, rausgeschmissenes Geld...


----------



## strawinski (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

naja, eigentlich steh ich ja auf tele...also nicht im Spinnbereich, das muß ich vorausschicken, da ist natürlich steckrute pflicht...aber ansonsten im allgemeinen gebrauch tele..was das problem ist, und nicht zu unterschätzen. es gibt sehr wenig 3-teilige steckruten um die 3,60...und wenn, dann meist sauteuer


----------



## Fragezeichen (12. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*



strawinski schrieb:


> naja, eigentlich steh ich ja auf tele...also nicht im Spinnbereich, das muß ich vorausschicken, da ist natürlich steckrute pflicht...aber ansonsten im allgemeinen gebrauch tele..was das problem ist, und nicht zu unterschätzen. es gibt sehr wenig 3-teilige steckruten um die 3,60...und wenn, dann meist sauteuer



Wenn dich in der Länge doch mal eine Steckrute reizt...schau mal bei den Multipickern/Feederruten, die sind oft 3-teilig und damit kannst du so ziemlich jedes Wurfgewicht abdecken. So um die 60-70€ rum sollte es da auch einige geben.

Wobei ich die Transportlänge aufm Rad nicht sooo dramatisch finde...hab selber ne 180cm einteilige Spinne...das geht alles. Aber ist schon etwas unpraktischer als irgendwas im 60cm Bereich. Ich steck die dann hinten an den Rucksack und hab dann so 2,5-3m Höhe, aber wo ein LKW durchpasst, passe ich auch durch. |supergri


----------



## nureinangler (13. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Für den Transport im Rucksack ist alles über 50cm eigentlich zu groß...
Der Grund warum ich bspw. die Teleskoprute genommen habe, war der das die alte aber noch vollkommen Intakte 1,80 Full-Fibre oben noch nen Meter-zwanzig rausguckte...

LG


----------



## strawinski (13. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

ja 130m ist das höchste der geühle auf dem rad....ich fahr nur 15 minuten und das geht nnoch einigermaßen....heutzutage sind die ruten mit 150g WG ja gottseidank wegen dem material nicht mehr solche knüppel...aber ich denke halt bei dem wurgewicht mit allem drum und dran ist 150 ein muß..


----------



## ulf (13. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*



strawinski schrieb:


> naja, eigentlich steh ich ja auf tele..[...]



Hallo

Dann bleib auch dabei. Dieses Reflexartige "Tele ist Sch****" und "nur Steckrute ist Super" sehe ich am Wasser nicht. Da ist nachwievor mindestens die Hälfte mit Tele-Ruten unterwegs. Wenn man nur die "Ansitz-Anglern" betrachtet, eher noch mehr. 
Selbst mit meiner alten Cormoran Grayhount mit 4-40gr. habe ich schon ordendliche Karpfen aus dem Fluß landen können.
Wie einige schon gesagt haben, denke ich auch, daß deine gebrochene Rute einen Hau weg hatte, sonst wäre die bestimmt nicht gebrochen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Meister_Eder (13. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Also, ich nimm entweder 2 Ruten mit Transportlänge von 1m in die Hand,  oder iene in die Hand, und die Baitcaster im Rucksack. Guckt halt 50cm  raus, aber das ist egal.



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dann bleib auch dabei. Dieses Reflexartige "Tele ist Sch****" und "nur Steckrute ist Super" sehe ich am Wasser nicht. Da ist nachwievor mindestens die Hälfte mit Tele-Ruten unterwegs. Wenn man nur die "Ansitz-Anglern" betrachtet, eher noch mehr.
> Selbst mit meiner alten Cormoran Grayhount mit 4-40gr. habe ich schon ordendliche Karpfen aus dem Fluß landen können.
> ...



ohoh...  |gaehn:
Mindestens die hälfte aller Angler weiß auch nicht mal wie ein Wobbler funktioniert, was ein Snap ist, oder kennt die Funktionsweise eine Multirolle. Ich durfte auch schon Angler treffen, die meine Baitcaster als Fliegenrolle und Rute bezeichneten. Das die Rute auch nicht wegen dem Wurfgewicht gerochen ist, oder wiel es eine Tele ist, durften wir auch schon feststellen. Wahrscheinlich bekam sie einen Schlag beim ein oder auseinanderbauen, oder es kam Sand rein ect.
Ansonsten sind das doch alles keine Argumente. Eine Telerute kann niemals so gut wie eine Steckrute sein. Grade beim Spinnfischen! Oder man bezahlt das drei bzw. vierfache, bloß kenne ich keine Tele für 300€
Eine Telrute kann niemals mit einem IM-9 Blank z.B. ausgetsattet werden, oder mit so harten, aber Schlagempfindlichen Sic Einlagen. Es müssen immer und überall einstriche gemacht werden. Wie gesagt, beim Ansitz wird das gehen, aber nicht bei Spinnfischen.
Oder hast du schonmal ne Baitcasterrute, mit Trigger, kleinen leichten Ringen, straffen Blank, leichten Wurfgewicht etc. als Tele gesehen? |bigeyes

Der Einzige Vorteil ist der Transport, das ist so seit Jahrzehnten, und da word sich in den nächsten 10 Jahren auch nix großartig ändern.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (13. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Hallo nureinangler;

Kann Dir die DAM Ruten "Devil Stick Tele" empfehlen!!

Die Ruten gibt es in den Längen:

1,80m.   20,79 €
2,10m.   23,09 €
2,70m.   25,29 €
3,00m.   ??
3,60m.   ca. 35 €?

Es gibt sie auch als Steckruten!! aber etwas teurer.
Ich habe sie als Tele, da bei Flugreisen besser zu transportieren.

Sie haben alle ein Wurfgewicht von 60 bis 160 Gramm!!!,
sind sehr leicht, schlank und decken fast die komplette Süsswasser-Angelei ab.

Ich habe alle bis auf die 3,00m. und mir kommt nichts anderes mehr in die Rutentasche!!
Finde auch, das der Preis unschlagbar ist.
Habe diese Ruten immer mit in Irland und Schweden und bin noch nie enttäuscht worden.

Gefunden habe ich diese Ruten bei:

www.angelplatz.de

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Meister_Eder (13. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Jürgen, du möchtest mir erklären das sie mitr einem Wurfgewicht von 60-120gr alle  Süßwasserangeleien abdecken? Was ist an so einer rute leicht???

Oh, lieber Herr Gott im Himmel, ich fasse es nicht |splat2:


----------



## Zusser (13. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*



Meister_Eder schrieb:


> Jürgen, du möchtest mir erklären das sie mitr einem Wurfgewicht von 60-120gr alle  Süßwasserangeleien abdecken? Was ist an so einer rute leicht???


Ich bin zwar nicht Jürgen, kenne aber jemand der mit ähnliche Ausstattung unterwegs ist.

Man _kann _so angeln! Mein Bekannter fängt seine Fische, ob Aal oder Forelle oder Zander und Hecht. Es mag nicht optimal sein, aber auch mit 160g Ruten kann man einen kleinen Blinker werfen. Nicht einen ganzen Tag lang, nicht so weit und präzise wie mit einer 'richtigen' Spinnrute, aber es geht. Für den Ansitz eignen sich die Ruten durchaus, und er ist viel schneller bei Auf- und Abbauen als ich mit meinen Steckruten. Also jeder wie er will. Nicht jeder ist ein Tacklefreak.

(Relativ) leicht finde ich die Devil Stick übrigens tatsächlich, die 360cm / 160g WG Rute wiegt grade mal 325g!

Meine Empfehlung für eine Tele Spinrute ist die Shimano Catana BX Tele Spinning.
Ich habe die 180cm Version mit kleinen Forellenwobblern gefischt und fand sie sehr brauchbar, gerade für das Geld.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (13. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Hallo Meister Eder;

60-160 gr.!!

Nimm mal eine in die Hand, dann weisst Du es.

Ich habe auch geschrieben "fast", damit meine ich auch nicht das Ultrafein Fischen.

Das Stippen auf Weissfisch, ist mit der 3,60m. Rute auch noch
problemlos möglich.

Hoffe Du meldest Dich mal wenn Du die Ruten mal in der Hand gehabt hast.

Ich habe auch erst so reagiert als ich das Wurfgewicht hörte!!

MfG.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (13. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Hallo Meister Eder;

Hier noch die Gewichte der anderen Devil Stick.

2,70m.   =    218 Gr.
2,10m.   =    170 Gr.
1,80m.   =    122 Gr.

Einfach unglaublich !!

Nix für Ungut;

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder ???????

Mit einer 3.60m Rute mit einem WG 60- 120g willst du Weißfische stippen ???


----------



## nureinangler (13. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Momentan sagt mir die Mitchell Elite Spin noch am meisten zu, auch der Griff scheint  recht ergonomisch zu sein.
Und auch das Auswurfgewicht von 15-50g (in der 2,37m) erscheint mir vernünftig, und das Gewicht von  149gr ist bei der größe auch echt beeindruckend 

Aber leider nicht viergeteilt^^
Nebenbei, gibt es zufällig unterschiede zur Berkley Pulse, sehen seh identisch aus :S ?

Achja, und sollte jemand eine 4-geteilte Steckrute kennen, bitte posten (sollte im budget liegen!)

Auf bald! |wavey:


----------



## ulf (14. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder ???????
> 
> Mit einer 3.60m Rute mit einem WG 60- 120g willst du Weißfische stippen ???


Hallo

Wo soll dann da das Problem sein. Dünne Schnur drauf , Stachelschweinpose, 12er bis 16er Haken, Maden dran und schon kann man seine Köderfische stippen. 
Wenn er nicht weit auswerfen muß, geht sowas schon einigermaßen.

@nureinanler: Such mal nach Reiseruten. Da werden wohl die meisten Steckruten mit kurzer Teilung angeboten:
- Penn Saltwater Spin Travel 70€
- Abu Garcia Diplomat Sonderposten Gerlinger 45 €
- Berkley Muscleflex als 4teilige mit 100€ knapp drüber
- WFT Travelmaster 5 teilig mit ca. 100 € auch knapp drüber


Gruß Ulf


----------



## Südschwedenfan (14. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Hallo Merlin;

60-160gr.!

Nicht ich "will", man könnte aber.

Aufgrund des geringen Gewichts der Rute und der trotz des hohen Wurfgewichtes, sensiblen Spitze, wäre es möglich.

Ich fange meine Köderfische mit einer 6m. Rute, WG. 5-20gr.
Rutengewicht: 365gr. " Keine DAM Devil Stick!!"

Wollte hier auch nur auf eine Rutenserie aufmerksam machen, die mich nach über 30 Jahre Angeln überascht hat.
"Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis"

Ich bin auch der Überzeugung, dass man besser mehr Geld in die Rolle investiert als in die Rute.

An meinen Ruten sind nur noch:
Red Arc 300-400
Blue Arc (7 KL)
Spro Rock (7 KL)
Kinetic Galetea 400
und Rozemeijer montiert, alles Vollalu-Rollen mit ca. 10 Lagern.
Ausnahme sind zwei Mitchell Full Control.

Bespult mit Berkley Whiplash Orange 10-15er.

Nicht das hier jemand denkt, ich bin Vertreter für DAM !!

Nix für ungut;
Grus
Jürgen


----------



## strawinski (14. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

also ich habe auch telruten von 20-40g...da bei uns die gewässer zur zeit richtig verkrautet sind ist es scheierig mit angeln. stört mich aber nicht...ich habe oft kleiner karpfen dran die schon viel ballett machen aber wenn ich sie rankurbel, dann habe ich riesige ballen von algen dran...ich kann nur eines sagen! ich kurbel trotz dem gewicht was da draufliegt immer sauber alles ans boot. bin selber überrascht was die ruten aushalten und wie man sie belasten kann...die haben villeicht 40 euro gekostet. firma ist egal...ein 80g gewicht würde ich jedoch damit net werfen, weil klar, die sich biegt wie ne laterne und brechen würde.


----------



## Merlin (14. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Hallo Merlin;
> 
> 60-160gr.!
> 
> ...


 
1. dann kannst du dir auch einen Weidenstock schnitzen das geht noch besser und ist billiger....
2. Wenn du dein Geld lieber in gute !! Rollen investieren möchtest warum kaufst du dir dann RED/ BLUE Arc ???|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Meister_Eder (14. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Hallo Merlin;
> 
> 60-160gr.!
> 
> ...



Die Whiplash ist die beste Schnur, die Red Arc die beste Rolle sowieso, und gute Ruten braucht kein Mensch, trinken wir auf die Experten, und die, die es nie werden!

#g

Und nun die Moral von der Geschicht, ein Thread ohne "Tele und Red Arc ist gut" gibt es nicht!!!!


----------



## Merlin (14. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

#g   Prost |supergri


----------



## Meister_Eder (14. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Lieber Südschwedenfan, nachdem sich mein Blutdruck gesenkt hat, würde ich dich gerne aufklären. Zum Beispiel bei deinen Rollen. Deine Kugellageranzahl sollte niemanden interssieren, und ist auch absolut nebensächlich. Rollen mit 5 Kuggellager sind absolut ausreichend, vorrausgesetzt, sie sind an der richtigen Stelle verbaut und hochwertig. Es gibt Rollen die kosten 170€ und haben nur 5 Kugellager, und sind absolut spitze. Ich finde es ein absolutes Armutszeugnis, das beim Verkauf von Rollen nie angegeben wird wo und welche Kugellager verbaut werden. Das hat wahrscheinlich 2 Gründe, a) müsste man sich da ja reinfuchsen, weil man das sonst nicht versteht (bloß keine Arbeit!), b) Telerutefanatiker, und Arc Liebhaber tangiert es doch soweiso peripher.

Und weiter bin ich doch sehr überrascht! Ich habe bisher von keinem Angler gehört, das eine gute Rolle wichtiger ist als eine gute Rute.
Immer das Gegteil. Denn wenn eine Rolle hält, läuft, und die Bremse funtzt, dann erfüllt sie ihre Grundvorraussetzung. Solche Rollen kreigt man schon für nen 50er, ich sag nur p4, wenn auch nicht hochwertig.

Bei Ruten schaut es anders aus, sie müssen gewisse Aktionen erfordern, weit und zielgenau werfen, der Blank muss den Grund wiederspiegel und jeden Zupfer muss man über ihn wahrnehmen können. Die Rute federt als erstes den Fisch im Drill, bevor die Bremse kommt, sie und der angler ist dran Schuld ob ein Anschlag sitzt oder nicht.
Es gibt millionen Ruten, und tausende Rollen, und weil die Rolle soviel wichtiger ist, und es spezielle Wobblerrollen, und Finesserollen gibt, gibt es genrell weniger Rollen und mehr Ruten. Soviel zur Logik, und nun muss mal Schluss mit Ironie sein.

Ganz ehrlich Südschwedenfan, das alles mag arrogant klingen, und böse, ich möchte dir den Spaß am Gerät und angeln nicht vermiesen, gar verderben, aber meine Gesichtszüge verziehen sich wie auf meinem Nutzerbild, bei solchen Beiträgen. Man versucht Einsteiger und Vorgeschrittene zu helfen, zeigt und erklärt Geräte nimmt sich Zeit. Man tut und macht, und hilft, und dann kommt irgendwer und erzählt von 30€ DAM welche klasse sind, kommt mit Teleruten und Red Arc, und merkt gar nicht was für ein Müll erzählt, und was er alles durcheinander bringt. Das hasse ich so, und ich finde es abartig.


----------



## strawinski (14. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

ich habe in den ganzen jahren des angeln noch nie groß über die ausrüstung geplaudert. weil, da hat jeder seine eigene meinung drüber...wichtiger ist das angeln und deren methoden....vor allem ist das mit den empfehlungen immer so ne sache!!was ist denn wenn du mit deinen empfehlungen falsch liegst und er aufgrund deines Statementes 250 euro verballert hat für ne rute und rolle, die ihm nicht liegt....dann hast villeicht ne echte freundschaft abgeschafft....rede nie über deine Frau(en) und über deine Angelausrüstung.....


----------



## Meister_Eder (14. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Es gibt Meinungen, und es gibt Tatsachen, und Meinungen haben grade im  Bereich der Rutenaktion einen hohen Stellenwert, bei den Tatsachen sind  wir wieder das eine Steck besser ist als eine Tele, soweie eine  Einteilige besser als eine Steck. Eine Tatsache ist auch das  Wurfgewicht, und der ganze Rollenkram, und dann bin ich wieder bei dem, was ich gesagt habe.



Meister_Eder schrieb:


> Man versucht Einsteiger und Vorgeschrittene zu helfen, zeigt und erklärt Geräte nimmt sich Zeit. Man tut und macht, und hilft, und dann kommt irgendwer und erzählt von 30€ DAM welche klasse sind, kommt mit Teleruten und Red Arc, und merkt gar nicht was für ein Müll erzählt, und was er alles durcheinander bringt. Das hasse ich so, und ich finde es abartig.



Über Frauen rede ich nicht, auch nicht schlecht über die 'Ex', aber über angelgerät, denn dafür ist ein Forum da.


----------



## strawinski (14. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

genau ....denn dafür ist das Forum da....


----------



## Südschwedenfan (15. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

Ihr solltet nochmal lesen was "nureinangler" eingangs geschrieben hat!!

Auf diese Frage hin, habe ich ihm Preiswerte Ruten empfohlen, mit denen ich gefischt und für gut befunden habe.
Das macht man in einem Forum so!!

Dann kommen irgendwelche Angelguru's und zerreissen alles auf ganz arrogante Art und Weise.

Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr, wegen so einem Firlefanz zu diskutieren und dadurch anderen auch noch den Blutdruck in unordnung zu bringen.

Um den Blutdruck zu senken, soll Angeln sehr gut sein!!!
Bösartiges Geschreibsel ist hierbei nicht sehr zuträglich.

Ich trinke auf Euch;

Viele Grüsse


----------



## strawinski (15. August 2011)

*AW: Nachteile einer Angel mit hohen Wurfgewicht?!*

da stimme ich dir voll zu....immer dieses permanente zerreißen eines pruduktes...dann vom hundertsten ins tausendste kommen.....im geheimen denke ich schonlange, das solche leute mit ihren pappruten am wasser sitzen und den anderen bessere produkte madig machen......


----------

